# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada en Barna

## Ritxi

Será cuestión de hacer una nueva quedada ahora que hay gente nueva, no?

Como la monto yo, ¡¡¡elijo día!!!  :302: 

¿Os va bien el Domingo 18 de Abril?

----------


## MagNity

Por la tarde es posible, por la mañana imposible

----------


## Ritxi

Por la tarde imposible, por la mañana es posible   :Smile1:

----------


## rofman

ummm ¡¡¡Me lo pensaré!!!

Que hace años me perdí unas cuantas por culpa del trabajo, ¡¡¡y me quedé con las ganas!!!


Eso sí, no llevaré material, pues la magia es sólo para mí. :P

----------


## Tracer

Idea atractiva, ahora solo hace falta que la familia dé el visto bueno... :(

----------


## Ritxi

> idea atractiva, ahora solo hace falta que la familia de el visto bueno.... :(


 
¡¡Pues tráete a la familia!! Yo quizás tenga que ir con el nene.

----------


## Ming

Genial  :302:

----------


## Magnano

Se puede intentar

----------


## mayico

No seais rancios, y todo el que sea de allí, que se acerque como sea... Qué fácil es decir que no cuando se sabe que existen mil posibilidades de quedar otros días...
Todo esto lo digo porque en mi ciudad no se puede hacer ninguna quedada, ya que somos dos los que estamos en esto. Bueno... hay un tercero que me han comentado en una tienda de Málaga que, según dice, se compró los hippity... así que tengo que buscarlo. Lo que sí tengo claro es que actuaciones no hace, porque Melilla es muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy pequeña y nos conocemos todos, y más en lo laboral...

Así que aprovechad y quedad las veces que se pueda.

----------


## Magnano

Pues tómate un descanso y pasate por BCN un día, que te esperamos con los brazos abiertos.

----------


## Tracer

Ostras, es que el peque es muy peque, me parece a mí, para llevarlo. Aunque ya se conoce los palos (mejor que los números) de la baraja...

----------


## Ritxi

El mio es más peque 8m

----------


## Némesis

Joer, debe ser el bebé más alto del mundo, con ocho metros...  :117:

----------


## Ming

> Joer, debe ser el bebé más alto del mundo, con ocho metros...


Jajajajja  :Rofl: 

Némesis también te vendrás, ¿no?  :Oops: 

Mayico... vente  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

Yo a lo mejor me apunto, pero no es nada seguro. Los domingos está chungo. xD

----------


## Ritxi

Los 8m no es la altura  :302:    es la...    edad

----------


## Magnano

¿8 milenios? Ritxi en tu perfil pone 34... te conservas bien  :Wink1:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Lo intentaremos, pero no prometo nada

Saludos

----------


## mayico

jejejee amada ming... no podrá ser ya que seguramente... (todavía no) me llamarán para ese día a actuar, también porque al día siguiente doy clases en el colegio.

Me es imposible, y... no te haces una idea cuanto cuesta ir de Melilla a cualquier otra parte de España.

De todas formas... el dos de Junio voy a castellón, que actuo en un teatro (no se en cual jejej) el día tres, y me quedo hasta el seis.

Lo digo por si alguien se acerca...

----------


## Frikimaster

No solo mago sino que además adivino? Le has dado a la semana que tengo libre Ritxi, PERFECTO =), allí estaré, y si voy yo significa que me traeré (o intentaré) traerme a gente conmigo, de que sitio estamos hablando? Mañana o tarde? Que plan hay?

Sea como sea, estoy encantadíssimo =)


Frikimaster

----------


## Ritxi

¿Os va bien el Domingo 18 de abril por la mañana?

Supongo que si os digo a las 10 me enviareís a la  :9898:  así que mejor a las 11  :302: 


P.D.- En el FNAC como siempre, ¿no?

----------


## Magnano

yo no te mando a un cropolito, no me importa madrugar

----------


## Frikimaster

Habrá que ir de empalme, muy probable y seguramente el sabado voy de fiesta  :117: D


I'll be there = )


Frikimaster

----------


## Dieani

Buenos días.

Yo me apunto, me va bien cuando digáis, yo me adapto no problemo.

Saludos.

----------


## Ming

Mmm... se podría quedar hacia las 11... luego seguir por la tarde  :302: 

Jope, hace mucho que no veo ni a Ritxi ni a Nity... :(

----------


## Ritxi

> Mmm... se podría quedar hacia las 11... luego seguir por la tarde


Yo no puedo hasta tan tarde  :Go: 




> Jope, hace mucho que no veo ni a Ritxi ni a Nity... :(


Y te mueres de ganas de verme :Yipi:

----------


## Ming

> Yo no puedo hasta tan tarde


Te quedas hasta cuando puedas, o se empieza antes, y luego se sigue... sin tu presentcia  :O10:  Pero te llevaremos con nosotros en nuestro corazón... o no  :O21: 





> Y te mueres de ganas de verme


Sí  :Oops:

----------


## Ritxi

Recopilamos, de momento:

-Ritxi
-Ming
-Dieani
-Frikimaster
-Magnano
-Tracer?
-Rofman?
-Pep M&#170;
-Luis?
-Tarodin?

----------


## Tracer

yo lo tengo complicado, asi que no aseguro nada

----------


## tarodin

yo a lo mejor me dejo caer por ahí, no quiero asegurar nada de momento porque si no recuerdo mal el sábado por la noche tengo cena con los de clase... lo que no se si me quedare de fiesta o me iré a casa para ir a la kdd...

----------


## Frikimaster

Bueno bueno bueno, es este Domingo ya! Tengo ganas de ir, he tenido una semana..."magica" por asi decirlo xD

Nos vemos =)



Frikimaster

----------


## Ritxi

> Recopilamos, de momento:
> 
> -Ritxi
> -Ming
> -Dieani
> -Frikimaster
> -Magnano
> -Tracer?
> -Rofman?
> ...


 
¿Al final cuantos seremos?

----------


## Tracer

yo al final me descuelgo, sorry, perdón por no haber respondido estos días, que estoy sin ordenador...

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

Yo si que voy.

¿Por cierto, al final sobre que hora es?

Saludos.

----------


## Magnano

A la que os de la gana

----------


## Ritxi

> A la que os de la gana


Dani, ¿al final vienes? Si es así. quedamos sobre las 10 en el FNAC

----------


## Magnano

Que así sea, hace mucho que no estoy por la labor, y tengo el mono jajajaja

PD: Ritxi, siento no haber ido a la conferencia, me salió un examen inesperado :S

----------


## Ritxi

> PD: Ritxi, siento no haber ido a la conferencia, me salió un examen inesperado :S


¡¡examen inesperado!!  :No: 

  Tu tienes novia  :O13:  y no nos has dicho nada  :Love:

----------


## Magnano

jo jo jo mis amorios son cosa mia, esto es un foro de magia, no un culebrón

----------


## Ritxi

El domingo te lo saco  je je

----------


## Frikimaster

Entonces... a las 10:00 En el FNAC? =)

Ahí estaré.


Frikimaster

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo no creo que pueda ir, lo tengo un poco saturadillo de bolos y he de dedicar algo de tiempo a la family, que si no me cambiaran el nombre por el mago sin bolas, jejejeje

----------


## Magnano

Me parece bien, ¿os importa si me traigo mi gnomo?

----------


## Ritxi

...yo iré con mi gnomito Roger

----------


## Magnano

Por cierto, tengo problemas con renfe, no aseguro estar a la hora, mi intención era ir un poco antes incluso para relajarme y preparar algo, pero a ver que pasa.

Allí nos vemos

----------


## Ritxi

Si te va mejor pararte en sanfe vamos juntos

----------


## Magnano

Ok, pero aviso que estaré en sant Feliu sobre las 9.22

----------


## Ritxi

> Ok, pero aviso que estaré en sant Feliu sobre las 9.22


 
Perfecto!!  pues quedamos en la estación
Si vienes sobre las 7 le das tú el bibe  :302:

----------


## Magnano

No que el sabado noche salgo, que sino...

----------


## SERX

Yo igual me paso tambien en principio... ¿quien va al final?    yo seguramente vaya no tengo nada mejor que hacer. 

A las 10h en el FNAC?

Nos vemos alli... yo igual tambien me passo por Sanfe si quereis...

Nos vemos...   :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

Como gustes, tengo ganas de conocerte serx, ven cuando puedas.

----------


## Ritxi

Por lo que sea os doy mi núm ***.***.***

----------


## Dieani

Buenas a todos.

Yo finalmente voy, a las 10 en el Fnac del triangle.

Estaré lo que pueda ya que luego tengo cosas que hacer.

Saludos y hasta mañana.

----------


## Ming

Victor, si te llevas el portatil te paso las fotos.
... sino avisa y tu te llevas el USB y y el portatil...

----------


## Dieani

Buenas Ming.

Vale me llevaré el portátil.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos y hasta mañana.

----------


## Ritxi

Hasta mañana!!

Ritxi i Roger  :302:   :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

¡Ei!
Que me han dicho como llegar a barcelona sin tener que dar un rodeo taaaan grande, os espero directamente en el FNAC, muchas gracias por la preocupación Ritxi. Por cierto, ¿cuándo acabará?

----------


## Ritxi

Yo, a las 14:00h en casa que el Roger tiene que dormir la siesta

----------


## Magnano

Me parece bien.

----------


## Frikimaster

Me parece bien a mi también, que luego tengo un cumple y quiero quedar con mi señora =)



Frikimaster

----------


## SERX

Nos vemos a las 10h en el FNAC!!! 

Yo soboe la 13:30 cojere el tren que tengo comida en casa y no es plan de no ayudar...

 :Wink1:

----------


## Dieani

Buenas

Ha sido un placer estar con todos, conocer a los nuevos y los ya conocidos. Una rápido para enriquecernos en ideas jejeje

Saludos y hasta la próxima que ya tengo mono.

----------


## Magnano

Yo también tengo el mono... jajajaj, a ver cuando se organiza otra, estaria bien hacer una al mes, no es muy difícil comprometerse un domingo al mes, ¿no?

----------


## SERX

Un placer conoceros craks!!!

Esperemos quedar mas, haver si nos animamos mas y quedamos una vez al mes buana ideea yo me apunto!!!

----------


## Frikimaster

El placer es mio!,Que soy el nuevo.

He quedado encantadísimo con vosotros la verdad =), como han dicho por aquí no estaría nada mal comprometerse un domingo al mes.

Si quereis podemos hacerlo para el siguiente dia 18, 18 de Mayo =)


Nota: os iré pidiendo facebook y demás cuando pueda >.<


Frikimaster

----------

